# Penny



## jfuNK (May 5, 2017)

Long time lurker, first time poster. 
We got our girl as a 3rd owner when she was 13 weeks. She was a beautiful black GSD with a touch of white. She was found by an old lady and not in good health. The lady managed to nurse our girl back to perfect health, but she was too much for her to handle so she moved her on to the 2nd owners. The 2nd owners had a black lab about 2 years old, Penny and her did not get a long. The black lab having more time with the family, so Penny had to go. This is where we come in. We picked her up just this past Christmas Eve for $125. They thought she was border collie shepherd mix. So I guess you could say I got her for a steal. She was absolutely beautiful and was the best dog I have ever owned. She was a little hard headed and stubborn sometimes, but she made up for it with the mass cuddles and kisses she gave. Her personality was to die for. She was so high in spirit and full of life. We did not crate train her and she was left alone about 8 hours a day Mon-Thurs (we work nights). She chewed on a couple things but nothing too major just little things we would leave out and nothing expensive. She always knew when it was us coming home because she would not bark and would jump to the door and wait to pounce on us and go nuts, then she would flop on her back for her favorite belly rubs and just lay there until we were done. I have had 1 other GSD and was not as attached to him as I was to her. He lived a full life and I maybe shed 1 tear when he died. Penny on the other hand only had a short run of 8 months. Tuesday May 2nd my girlfriend did was she normally did at 11am she opened the door and let Penny out. She was very good about staying off the roads and just trotting through the yards instead. I'll never forget my neighbor yelling my name from outside my door while I'm sound asleep. I woke up and responded, she told me Penny had been hit by a car (11:05). I jumped out of bed and rushed to where she was. I knew it was bad because she was laying there motionless, but still breathing. I rushed back to my truck, threw it in reverse and floored it to her. I threw her in the backseat, that's when I realized she was bleeding very badly. There was blood all over my arms from carrying her. We took off and I floored it to the vet. She stopped breathing before we got there and I knew I had lost this battle and my best friend had gone to a better place. 11:20 we made it to the vet, 11:28 the veterinarian pulled us into a room and told us she didn't make it. They brought her into the room with us where we said our goodbyes. We didn't want to leave, we stayed with her motionless, non breathing body for about 30 minutes before I took off her collar, looked at my girlfriend and gave Penny her last belly rub. We got home and I emptied out her food bowl and water dish, put all her things in the closet - toys, bed, food/water bowl, collar, harness, leash because I just couldn't stand to look at them. 3 days later and I am still completely destroyed and have yet to begin on removing the blood stains from the back seat of my truck. I tried to save her, I wanted to save her. She was like our little child, so sweet, but gone too soon. 
We had taken her to the beach once, well actually we took her everywhere we went. 
We had her cremated and are still waiting on the ashes. 
Rest in Peace Penny. I will never forget you girl. 

We were always not sure if she was 100% a German Shepherd or some kind of mix, but either way she was the prettiest dog I had ever laid eyes on and now I'll never get to know exactly what she was.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss of Penny. Her pictures look to be all GSD.


----------



## Pivot (Feb 12, 2017)

Losing a dog is tough. You have some great pics and memories. Sorry for your loss man, hopefully penny is in a better place and a new pup will be in your future someday. Lost a lot of dogs through my life and it never gets any easier. GL


----------



## jfuNK (May 5, 2017)

Thank you. I had tons of childhood pets growing up - border collie, 2 white labs, german shepherd, blue heeler, and one I don't even really remember. The other german shepherd lived a full life and I might have spent 30 minutes to an hour upset over him, but with Penny it has just been a nightmare. I work in a management position and have broken down during conflicts this week. We really had a bond together, and I feel like I'll never find another one like her. My mom didn't spend too much time with her and even she has been heartbroken, she said Penny just had something about her and the way she carried herself. Been a very rough week.


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Beautiful girl! I am very sorry for your loss! She looks a lot like my boy! I'll add you and her to my prayers tonight!


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

Sigh.


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

I'm so sorry, I lost a wonderful black Lab due to a gate latch that was frozen in an open position. She wandered down to a nearby creek,and was struck by a snowplow. The sudden shock and guilt of not double checking the gate was so hard.


----------



## jfuNK (May 5, 2017)

That is terrible about your lab. Definitely one of the worst things that could ever happen.

I figured I'd give a little update since it has been just over a week later. 
We picked up our new girl on Saturday. I met a woman who only litters once a year and just happened to have a few left. My girlfriend and I talked to her and her husband for 5 hours basically just about German Shepherds, our past pets, and their current pets. She has 12 dogs, 9 are GSD's, a border collie, basset hound, and a black lab. I couldn't imagine all the dog hair lol. All are inside dogs who frequently get let out to roam their farm. She really cares for the breed and demanded that we keep in touch with her, send pictures, and just let her know how the dog is doing. Anyways long story short, here is our new girl Derby (we live in KY and picked her up on the day of the Kentucky Derby).

We will also be adding a Aussie Shepherd in the near future. :smile2:


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Beautiful pup!


BSM.


----------

